# 1st Basti Tank



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Hellllloo everyone,

My names Brett and i'm a Pharmacy student who got extremely bored of studying, soooo…. to kill time for about the last yr i've been doing ALOT research and a ton of reading after being interested in this hobby for a while now after years of reefing, and now I'm finally finishing my 1st Basti tank. I've had it growing for about 3-4 months now and i have been practicing and perfecting everything. I took pictures of the whole build along the way, but i just have these pics tonight on my laptop, i'll post the others as soon as i transfer them. My Basti pair comes next week and i'm pretty pumped. Any input is appreciated before my pair gets here! Thanks for looking.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Welcome! 

That looks amazing! They are going to love it.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

MORE!!!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I love that tank! I wish my first vivarium looked like that. Also, good choice on frogs too! Bastimentos, in my opinion, are one of the coolest looking pums ever.


WHOA! That root tank is one of the coolest looking tanks I've ever seen. It is like a miniature of Raff's giant.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks!!! I really appreciate it! I have planed this baby out for a looonnggg time and wanted to get it right the first time. A lot of research and reading is starting to finally pay off


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Excellent! We love people who read around here


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Ummm, WOW!! Great first tank! 

EDIT: can we get a shot from the side?


----------



## mkitchen (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great man! 

I think you can always tell if someone has been reading by not how good the viv looks, but by whether or not they post pictures w/ leaf litter in them to save themselves from the torrents of "Add Leaf Litter!" posts.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, yeah charging my camera now, ill get some more shots how it looks from some more angels and some macro shots (or try). And yeah, i have added a lot more leaf litter now after being completely planted as well. thanks again


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

OK I need clarification, is this also your first tank? Man it looks awesome!!!! I wish ALL of my builds came out that good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

yeah, actually my first viv. But i have had a TON of other strange critters. But the reason i wrote "1st basti tank" is because i have a 40 gal vert almost done  I hope to top this one with a completely different build design for another pum trio, thanks though buddy! and your tanks are where some of my inspiration has come from!


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Heres a few more photos, i apologize in the photo colors and quality, I'm trying to figure out what the best setting to shoot in this lighting and in Macro. Also, excuse the light sitting on the tank and the misting tubing, I'm moving the tank to its final hopefully this weekend. 
























Left Side: 
































Right Side:


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

damn... this thing is insane... Is this just an 18x18x24 exo?? thing is amazing


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry just a few more


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

sorry, yeah its a exo 18x18x24. Kinda wish i went bigger :/


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

OMG That is one of the COOLEST builds I have ever seen!!! I have a few questions though: what kind of wood is that, how much did such a cool tank cost and what did you use to make that EPIC background? Amazing job dude congrats


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks! To be honest man way more than i want to add up. I got the tank for $20 from a closing pet store, the light ~$100, drift wood off ebay ~$80, Plants ~+$150 (prob more due to stocking for other tanks), misc supplies +~$100 for building the background and random stuff in tank, Lid $10, Misting system ~$150….. think thats about it. But I'm not expert my any means, but my best advice i can give this far is take your build slow and do 'exactly' how you want. So it may take more time and saving up, but in the end I'm sure you'll be much more happy. Also, at least read the top 20ish most viewed threads under each subcategory, and you will have a pretty good understanding imo. Let me know if you have any other questions, i will gladly answer or help in any way i can


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

ohhh, forgot, also i put some pic up of the background, but just used foam/silicone/fiber method. but i went pretty slow to get the exact effect i wanted. Also, i made the background outside the tank for better access. the vines are just 3 or 4 diff types and sizes of ropes. i used hot glue to hold them in place before apply foam in the small spots. like i said, just take your time with it, i started over a few times and just kept trying to better it with each time


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Hot glue… That is a excellent idea thanks for the tips good luck with the frogs!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks great. You must have some impressive lighting for that much growth in only 4 months!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks awesome despite the diverse camera light settings. If you got a mist king you are golden; can mist something like 10 - 15 tanks with one MistKing. Great value.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Since everyone is saying this is such a cool tank I will be the debby downer. The only issue I see with this tank is that your have to many bromeliads. The reason I say this is once they start growing they will pup the hell out and you will have them to the point that you won't be able to get at any (I did this with my 3rd-4th tanks)

But I do love it a lot.

Also please list your broms as I see a few that will get massive. The green with purple polka dot looks like a blueberry muffin which will get massive.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

VenomR00 said:


> Since everyone is saying this is such a cool tank I will be the debby downer. The only issue I see with this tank is that your have to many bromeliads. The reason I say this is once they start growing they will pup the hell out and you will have them to the point that you won't be able to get at any (I did this with my 3rd-4th tanks)
> 
> But I do love it a lot.


That is a good point. But then, he'll be making more tanks so maybe he can harvest his own broms.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, yeah there are i think 16 broms in the tank?, but i did take my time in knowing what exactly i am putting in the tank. i think the only one that is not a "mini" or brom that stay relatively small is the "red on green". But like frog face said, I'm completely fine with that because i have a places for them to go when they get to large or overgrown. Also, thats not a blueberry, it a Vriesea Racinae, one of my favorite broms. I'll try and post full list a little bit later, I'm about to head to the Tinley park reptile show, wish me luck


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent you a pm but figured I would post here as well as I am sure others will be interested. What are you using for lighting, your moss growth and brom coloration is fantastic! Also could you make a list of the broms?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I second wanting to know the lighting requirements and the brom names! I recognize the Vr. racinae, of course, but I'd love to know the others.

This tank is totally sweet. One of my favorites among all I've seen here, but then again I'm a sucker for pretty broms. =) Your bastis are gonna be in heaven. So many egg deposition sites!

Best,
Ash


----------



## grantska (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice job planning this thing out! I really like what you did with the hardscape. I do see the concerns some have voiced about the number/density of broms and other plants. However I dont think this will be a problem for you. Seems that your are a perfectionist who will enjoy going back in the tank to move or tweak plants as they grow. I would also love to hear what you are using for lighting, great brom color and moss growth! Cant wait to see some pics of the Bastis in there.


----------



## Ranitomeya Jack (Nov 11, 2012)

That has to be one of the most beautiful things ive ever seen!


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! this is the exact light i have (Sun Blaze T5 HO Fluorescent Light Fixtures | Sunlight Supply, Inc. - Indoor Gardening Supplies, Grow Lights, Hydroponics, and Lighting). But i have two 3000 K bulbs and two 6500 K bulbs, in a 24"-4 bulb setup and i have the light about 4" off my tank. I dont notice much heat being transferred to the tank, it stays around 71-73. I would highly recommend this light! I think i got it of ~$100 shipped off ebay. Moss and plants grow like crazy under this light, ill post some more pics soon to show growth and i also added a few more 'rare' i guess plants to the tank. I have all my plant stick/tags at home and ill have to type up a list. I think i have 21(?) brooms in the tank now. If there is a specific one in question, i might know off hand before i get home. I'll start with a few that i know and new ones:

Brom/plant List: 
Neoregelia Guinea
Neoregelia Ampullacea x Royal Flush x Pauciflora
Neoregelia Chiquita Linda
Neoregelia Sweet Nellie
Aechmea Lubersii
Neoregelia Red on Green
(2) Neoregelia Aztec x Fireball
Neoregelia 'Black Knight' x 'Vulcan'
Neoregelia 'Takemura Grande' x burle-marxii
Neoregelia Punctatissima 'Joao Marcio'
Vriesea Racinae
Neoregelia Lilliputiana x Pauciflora
(2)Cryptanthus Midori
Cryptanthus Pink Starlite
Neoregelia Dungsiana
Neoregelia Pheasant 


Im missing a few that i can't think of, but thats a start on the Broms at least 
Let me know if any one has any other questions and ill gladly respond. Thanks again. 
-Brett


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmm, I was going to go with LEDs but after seeing the amazing growth of your plants and that price tag I think I might just order that hood. How have you suspended the hood over the tank?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

4ft vivarium lighting system for $243? Good deal, for that much growth and coloration! Some people use LED's for there lighting systems, But some 4ft LED vivarium lighting system cost $1,000's. This seems like a much better way to go!


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

LEDs are great too. Those are going in my 40gal vert. Also, i have a prop tank with a 65 gal MH (edit: 250 watts) light and the growth is crazy.


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

When you do take more photos take a couple and show us the light fixture and tank all in one photo from front and side please. Nice tank!


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, im planing on taking a few new ones here coming up, as i will be moving over the next two weeks. Also trying to get my hands on a better camera to take better quality shots. Im in the middle of building the stand and top for housing the light. Ill try and finish up the plant list tomorrow and take some update shots, but i gotta buckle down and study for 7 am exam


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

bah. dont study, thats what the kid next to you is for. lol. Where did you find such amazing pieces of wood?? I would love to find some good pieces like those..


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful build, subscribed for the great looking brom tank and any future updates. Great job.


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

I can see the reef-inspiration with your plant choices. The color and textures are eye grabbing.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Are there any specific advantages of an internal fan, versus the one mounted outside on the cover (other than aesthetics)?


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Are there any specific advantages of an internal fan, versus the one mounted outside on the cover (other than aesthetics)?


Internal fans provide air movement with less of a drop in humidity. Having fans pull outside air in is going to quickly drop the tanks humidity if you aren't misting often.


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

fyi

The aquatics division of Sunlight Supply is no longer operational. They have a liquidation sale just last month. Those remaining stock might be the last of them.

Sunlight Supply opening doors to public for liquidation sale — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

^^^^ Wow, thats crazy they are no longer going to be around! I'm gonna pic up a second light before its to late! The wood in the tank was bought off ebay. Took me forever to find a piece i was willing to settle with, but in the end I'm glad i waited for the right piece. And like what was said before about the internal fan is right, thank you! I've got a surprise, give me a few minutes here


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Can't wait.  Wow me!


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Soooo, good news and bad news. Start with the bad.. so the reason i haven't updated in a while is because i had a unplanned move that had to happen the last few weeks and i'm still not done. In the middle of moving my tank i broke the front portion of the lid  and couldn't get a new piece for a little over a day. So some of my moss died off due to getting dry, but its almost grown back and all my plants are fine. I'm finishing up the perminate cabinet it will be on, and hope to be done with it by next weekend. Good News: when the lid broke and the tank was open, i added some more plants and did some rearranging for the better. AND i finally got my bast's in there tank! I purchased a WC pair from Saurian (Pat) and couldn't be more pleased. The male has been calling all day trying to impress his lady  and on to the best part, pictures. Enjoy! 
Big Daddy:


























Big Momma:

























 I'm gonna try and get a few better ones tonight before the lights are out and post them


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

I know you just stuck them in there but doesn't that look like a tad to the left in the last photo?


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol, yeah it does! i wish


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Moreeeeee

Big Mamma: 











And a little tank love. Sorry about the pictures, i messed up the setting on my camera and can't get it to focus correctly when i try to take full tank shots. Ill post some more pictures when i figure it out and everything greens back up.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

infertile egg? or just my high hopes? Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic 
Thanks


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Rx-Darts said:


> infertile egg? or just my high hopes? Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic
> Thanks


Doesn't look much like the eggs my bastis just laid.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I just can't get over how awesome this tank looks. So many props to you. =)

That doesn't look like an infertile egg to me -- just looks like some waterlogged bit of chum. However, don't let that discourage you. You'll be seeing tons of eggs and tads in no time. Or rather, maybe you won't be seeing them... there's so many hidey-spots for the frogs that you might just glance into the tank a few months from now and see froglets hopping around.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! Yeah i think its just a clump of w/e. but the 'female' sits by it all day, so was worth a try. I dunno if my female is into my male yet, he calls at her every time he sees her, but it seems like she pretends to not hear him. But she was doing something earlier with her front legs when he was calling at her?? So i dunno, just waiting and enjoying the tank in the mean time. I have finished the stands for both my tanks and will build the housing for the lighting next week, then i will post as many pics as you guys want. also, waiting for some stuff to bounce back after the move still.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Amazing tank. Great build !!


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Rx-Darts said:


> I dunno if my female is into my male yet, he calls at her every time he sees her, but it seems like she pretends to not hear him..


The same thing happened to me with my imitators. My female didn't seem to respond to my male when I first got them. However, after a few months, I saw eggs for the first time, and they've been laying more and more often.

I hope you have similar, if not better, luck!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

He'll of a job!!


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys, i hope so! But if not, i enjoy watching them just as much


----------



## RibbidyReptiles (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful! That isn't a tank, that is ART!!!
I really like how the plant are all so colorful and eye catching. 
Nice job!


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Very awesome viv. I love the use of bromeliads and lighting. The lighting pushes your viv to the next level: Art


----------



## eyadinuae (Apr 9, 2013)

Very Very beautiful , it looks like piece of rain forest you cut it and paste it in glass cube ..


----------



## Larguello (Mar 14, 2012)

So jealous, wish my vivs looked like that...you've inspired me though. Looks absolutly amazing


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love your bastis. They are happy in this viv! And your viv looks like a colorful painting...


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, it means a lot! I need to post some more pictures, ill charge my camera and post a few before i finish the hood i guess


----------



## HSR (Apr 18, 2013)

I just wanted to quickly post saying how beautiful this is! I am completely in love with the plant choice and variety you have! It is as much a beautiful brom display as it is a home for the frogs. Extremely well done, you should be proud of your work.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I an on my way to Illinois with a tank in the trunk and $2000 in my pocket. You are going to set up a tank for me, no questions asked. There is no option, you must build me one. This is by far the most beautiful tank I have ever seen, not a single one tops it! To make me more jealous, Bastis are at the top of my wish list!


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

frogface said:


> That is a good point. But then, he'll be making more tanks so maybe he can harvest his own broms.


That's exactly what I do... 
Peter Keane 
JungleWorld

BTW: Beautiful tank, best of luck with it.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone again! Sorry, i have been super busy, as last week was an 'exam' week and I'm finally catching up on sleep. I am currently charging my crappy camera right now, and i promise i will post some tonight! and haha, actually building custom tanks is an avenue i am currently considering/trying. If there was enough interest and possible work, I may consider doing quit a few over my summer break in four weeks. I have about four months off school and would like to build a couple concepts that i could build and allow for further customization. Does anyone know if anyone currently doing this or has tried it? I think my 40 gal vert that I'm building now is going to top this tank and has quit a few more cool features i have incorporating after seeing and building this one. Just waiting for a few parts to come in and my lights to get here, then I'm gonna plant this beast. thanks again everyone. Like i said, let me know if anyone has questions, i am more than glad to help anyone if i have the knowledge to provide assistance!


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Where did you get all your plants for just $150 ?


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Tropicalplantz, tropiflora, Blackjungle, and Plantoddietis (spelling?). I just bought them as i went to fill in with what i specifically wanted.


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

As promised, sorry about the photo quality, i need to use my cousins camera again for quality photos like the first ones. But for the time being, these will have to do. I need to do some trimming, but I'm waiting for a little more grow out before i cut or move anything.


----------



## Larguello (Mar 14, 2012)

::bow:: love this tank


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

My apologies...This is my first view of this thread. I'm ashamed!

Absolutely stunning! I love the colorful wall of broms! Yes, kudos to you for the researching and planning prior to building.

Thanks for sharing!

-Chris


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow... How did i miss this? Looks amazing! Great job.


----------



## Venomos (Jun 26, 2009)

I would definitely love to see this beauty now after a few more months of grow! How about an update of that masterpiece?

Great work too btw!


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah this beast had grown in a lot. I'm gonna clean it up a bit and put the clipping into the new tank, once i have that done ill put pics and vids up of both, i promise! and thanks everyone, still waiting for my pair to bread tho, i hope i just can't see the babies at the moment


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I can hardly believe that all this stuff go into a 18x28x24! 16 broms! Frogs are lost in this jungle. Can you see them?


----------



## Rx-Darts (Mar 15, 2013)

I never thought this day would come!!!!!!! Its been just over a year since i received my wild caught Basti's and they have finally done it! It looks like two of the eggs are morphing from what i can see? probably around day 5ish? Ill keep this up to date and clean the take up so i can show the progress as well. I have to trim this jungle regularly


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats! That's awesome. I hope they do well.


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

You killed it on this build! Amazing tank! btw congrats on the eggs!!


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Congrats! This is the first time I've seen this build and I'm blown away by how awesome it is.

I've had my basti pair for about 4 months and still waiting to see eggs from them


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats! It's amazing that they chose a film canister with all those broms in there! Lol. 

-Chris


----------



## Collin S (Jan 28, 2013)

There's probably 5 froglets you never found just hopping around because it's so densely packed!


----------



## Slurpeesnow (Feb 13, 2014)

Love the tank, very clean. My question is what sort of moss is that? Also, I love how your vines are clumpy but almost string along the Viv. Are they basically epithytic or hidden pots?


----------



## ExoticRepublic (Apr 28, 2014)

Leave the eggs! The pumilio feed their own young, so wait until they morph into froglets, but I'm sure you already know! Btw it's a greeeeaaaatt tank! I'm Setting up my own so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Did you really take the film canister out to take pictures? I know you're excited but you could have just blown it with your first clutch. Scents from your hands, movement and anything like that has been incorporated in frogs abandoning clutches! Don't touch them jeez! Regardless of that, you have a w.c. mom who still has to perfect transporting and all that good stuff. So don't hold your breath on the first clutch. My best advice is to leave them alone, leave the tank alone. Don't stick your hands in it, don't rearrange plants. Just leave it alone! That is the fastest way to froglets IMO!


----------



## TJ_Burton (Jul 22, 2015)

Too bad this tank fell off the map - would love to see an update.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I can't believe I hadn't seen this thread yet. This is probably the nicest built for that exo size I've ever seen. Great use of space.


----------



## surferseatsharks (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow what a tank. Please, please post some additional updates. You have the gift.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

What kind of moss was used in this tank?


----------

